# Beerfest 2013



## Yob (26/1/13)

>>LINK<< to the 2103 Beerfest info.. I know there is a thread already with info about it but it probably cant hurt too much to have an update in the Melbourne Brewers forum.

:beerbang:


----------



## carniebrew (26/1/13)

Yob said:


> >>LINK<< to the 2103 Beerfest info.. I know there is a thread already with info about it but it probably cant hurt too much to have an update in the Melbourne Brewers forum.


Must get started on that stout...heard they age really well...and given it's 90 years 'til the next Beerfest that seems important....
B)


----------



## jc64 (26/1/13)

I would consider a Barleywine for that comp, will age better over 90 years..


----------

